# DW yes or No ? Alfa



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfa Coupe - yes or no ?


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes. Yes. Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mmmmmm.

I like that.

But it'll be spoilt when a front number plate is added .

Andy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yep, nough said


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow. Yes and yes

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Been following the progress of this closely would make a fantastic replacement for C63s coupe when that comes and it ticks the every petrol head must try a alfa box
I think if the can improve on the salon we are in for a special treat

Big Yes from Me


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea I really like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are they genuine designs, or is the top one a mock up from a C63 and the bottom one an M4?

Looks like that to me.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Top yes, bottom no.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Are they genuine designs, or is the top one a mock up from a C63 and the bottom one an M4?
> 
> Looks like that to me.


yep these are mock ups


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I also like the top one.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes please, the more I see of AR the more I like them.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Top yes, bottom seems wrong maybe the alloys?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It’s a yes from me


----------

